# Sun April 10 ride - OLH-Stage-Tunitas Creek.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

OLH-Stage-Tunitas Creek..... like the sound of that? It's the best ride in the peninsula. Period!

Time: 9 am Sunday, April 10
Place: Corner of Page Mill and Foothill Rd.

Route: Page Mill, Arastadero, OLH, 84, West Alpine,Pescadero, Stage, 1, Tunitas Creek(lobitos).

Description: This is the finest route in area. It features redwood forests, ocean views, blooming meadows AND the flamingo house. It is 70 miles, 7000 feet of climbing. Bring money, food, water and fresh legs. We will stop in town of Pescadero for supplies. Pace will be brisk so we can get done at a decent hour.

Bonus: The fastest riders will be required to do the Lobitos Creek cut-off climb (700 feet) This will allow all riders to arrive on top of Tunitas Creek at about the same time.

Please respond to this thread if you can make it. Hope to see you regulars out there.

francois


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

How much time are you typically setting aside for this route? under 5-6 hours?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thinkcooper said:


> How much time are you typically setting aside for this route? under 5-6 hours?


Yes, 5 hours if everything goes well. 4.5 hours of riding at 15.5 average (our average last hilly ride). and 30 minute in break/regroups. 6 hours worst case.

francois


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback - need to check the honey-do list and see if a slot that big is open.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

Frances - you can mark me down. The turnout looks a little lite on the board so far. How many guys do we have so far making the journey? See you Sunday at 9.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

goose127 said:


> Frances - you can mark me down. The turnout looks a little lite on the board so far. How many guys do we have so far making the journey? See you Sunday at 9.


We have Twain and Conrad in for sure. Red will be there I think. Derek thinks he's doing an mtb ride but that would be foolish with all this dastardly rain.

I believe we will have 8 to 12 depending on turnout from the board.

It will be way cool to see you out there.

It's hard to imagine a beautiful Sunday with all this harsh weather today. That'll just make it even better.

francois


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

Not going to the Morgan Hill GP?


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Won't be able to join you folks on Sunday- chores, chores and more chores....


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I'll try find some time to be there.


----------



## platypus (Mar 26, 2005)

I think I'll have to skip this one. 6 hours is about what I need just to climb OLH.  I'll probably be out on OLH on Sunday morning tho, so wave at me as you pass if you see a fat guy on a cervelo.


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Stop at Duarte's in Pescadero*

and get the soup. Ask for the half and half (half artichoke hald green chilie)

Mmmmmmmm

-G


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm doing the Tierra Bella Century tomorrow so I think I'll be too fried to do a hilly 70 miler on the day after that. Will try to catch you guys at the next ride though...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

goloso said:


> and get the soup. Ask for the half and half (half artichoke hald green chilie)
> 
> Mmmmmmmm
> 
> -G


wsup goloso? You riding with us or riding with Gregg's wussy Tiera Bella?

How is you bike? MikeG is looking good again. Although his fingers and bike are broke.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Number9 said:


> I'm doing the Tierra Bella Century tomorrow so I think I'll be too fried to do a hilly 70 miler on the day after that. Will try to catch you guys at the next ride though...


Look for Gregg and maybe Derek. They are doing the metric century. 

francis


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

platypus said:


> I think I'll have to skip this one. 6 hours is about what I need just to climb OLH.  I'll probably be out on OLH on Sunday morning tho, so wave at me as you pass if you see a fat guy on a cervelo.


Say hi. I'll be in the roadbikereview kit. We should be at the top of OLH by 10am.

francois


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

francois said:


> wsup gloslow? You riding with us or riding with Gregg's wussy Tiera Bella?
> 
> How is you bike? MikeG is looking good again. Although his fingers and bike are broke.
> 
> francois


Glad to hear about MikeG healing up. As for the wussy Tierra Bella, I have two words for you: *more women!*


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Doing Tierra Bella Also*



Number9 said:


> I'm doing the Tierra Bella Century tomorrow so I think I'll be too fried to do a hilly 70 miler on the day after that. Will try to catch you guys at the next ride though...


Hey Francois:
Count me in as tentative. We're doing Tierra Bella also, so I may be too tired - but maybe not.
Bill


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*I'm already regretting this*

OK, I promised Gregg that I would ride the Tierra Bella century on Saturday. Luckily we are only doing the metric century and I only have to go as fast as Gregg's pace. 

Which should leave me fresh enough to tackle Sunday's ride. Although I am not looking forward to climbing Tunitas Creek Road. Someone may have to drive me out after my quads collapse. Anyway, see you folks at the corner on Sunday. 

Yeah, the rain cancelled my Sunday mtb ride.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

So I ran into Derek & Gregg at the Tierra Bella. Derek road along with some friends of mine but there was a miscommunication as we were on the 100M loop and not the 100K loop so unfortunately, we took Derek for a detour. So to Derek's buds who had to wait for the keys, sorry, our fault. Anyway, we took a shortcut to get Derek back at a decent time with Derek taking some monster pulls. We ended up doing about 87 miles... BTW, there were indeed a few very hot chicks!


----------



## Bill70J (Sep 23, 2004)

*Correct. Tierra Bella was Wussy*



francois said:


> wsup goloso? You riding with us or riding with Gregg's wussy Tiera Bella?
> 
> How is you bike? MikeG is looking good again. Although his fingers and bike are broke.
> 
> francois


So now I can use my Sunday for a challenging ride, rather than wasting it on your wussy Sun 4/10 (very lame) ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, I made a few calls and tomorrow is going to be a perfect riding day!! Funny how it was warmer today at 6pm than at noon.

Just a reminder that you need to get to Foothill and Page Mill ready to ride(as opposed to ready-to-park). If you're driving there, park around some of the office buildings in the area by 8:45.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Number9 said:


> So I ran into Derek & Gregg at the Tierra Bella. Derek road along with some friends of mine but there was a miscommunication as we were on the 100M loop and not the 100K loop so unfortunately, we took Derek for a detour. So to Derek's buds who had to wait for the keys, sorry, our fault. Anyway, we took a shortcut to get Derek back at a decent time with Derek taking some monster pulls. We ended up doing about 87 miles... BTW, there were indeed a few very hot chicks!


Ahh. What you're saying is Derek will be useless tomorrow. He should stay home and watch Paris-Niece.

It was pretty windy today huh? Sometimes that's worse than climbing. How long did your ride take?

Hot chix. Where's the pix?

francois


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

If you guys see a red Zanardi NSX on the way, that'll be me. Gonna get some of that yummy bread in Pescadero but I plan to do it the easy way!  Hope you guys have a great ride!


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*sorry dude, no pix*



francois said:


> Ahh. What you're saying is Derek will be useless tomorrow. He should stay home and watch Paris-Niece.
> 
> It was pretty windy today huh? Sometimes that's worse than climbing. How long did your ride take?
> 
> ...


 I was too busy hauling a$$ trying to get back to the car. My detour derailed our ride plans and Gregg had to wait almost an hour for me to show up with the truck key. My apologies to Gregg and his brother-in-law Michael for waiting.

Geez-louise it was breezy out in Gilroy today. Thank goodness I was with Ted and his group (great bunch of guys), so I didn't have to work alone in the headwinds/crosswinds. Total ride time was 5:06, elevation gain was only 2,600 feet. Regardless, my legs feel like rubbah.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

Missed the ride this morning I broke a spoke riding to the meeting place. Stupid Bontrager Race Lites.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

travis200 said:


> Missed the ride this morning I broke a spoke riding to the meeting place. Stupid Bontrager Race Lites.


Bummer! I was hoping you'd be out there. I had a flat tire as I was going and I ended up having to drive there. Conrad got a flat on the way there and missed the start of the ride but hooked up with us at Skyline.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's the ride profile from downtown Los Altos. 70 miles, 6000 feet, 4:29 in the saddle.

The day was absolutely perfect with a bright sun and a slight breeze by the ocean. Twain, Chris(goose127), Conrad and Derek came to play. Conrad and Derek had to exit early because of tired legs from the day before.

The descent on Haskins Hill was absolutely magnificent. The 3 climbs at Stage road were painful. No one did the extra credit climb on Lobitos Creek. It seems that every one rode hard the day before.

Nice day, nice ride.

francois


----------



## platypus (Mar 26, 2005)

Sorry i missed you guys. I didn't even get out of the house to go ride until 4pm (conveniently right after OLN's Paris Roubaix broadcast). It didn't take me 6 hours to do OLH, but it did take 44 minutes (this is the second time I've done that hill and the first time I made a note of how long it took me).


----------



## PmbH (Sep 4, 2003)

*I met Gregg on the TB*

Around mile 58 of the metric century, I got passed by a very sweet looking Colnago and the rider had on a full RBR kit, so I started chatting with him. I told him I hardly ever post, mostly lurk, so he probably wouldn't know me. But still, we had a good chat for a couple miles. Gregg, if you're reading, it was nice to meet you. Keep up all the good work at RBR and I'll be watching for you on the road. 

-Pete




Number9 said:


> So I ran into Derek & Gregg at the Tierra Bella. Derek road along with some friends of mine but there was a miscommunication as we were on the 100M loop and not the 100K loop so unfortunately, we took Derek for a detour. So to Derek's buds who had to wait for the keys, sorry, our fault. Anyway, we took a shortcut to get Derek back at a decent time with Derek taking some monster pulls. We ended up doing about 87 miles... BTW, there were indeed a few very hot chicks!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois,

I really regret not being to head out on this ride. Looking forward to joining in on the next one. The route looks great.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thinkcooper said:


> francois,
> 
> I really regret not being to head out on this ride. Looking forward to joining in on the next one. The route looks great.


Yeah cooper, this is a special route! On the whole route (except foothill), I saw maybe 75 riders, 20 motorcycles, 20 cars...7 of them porsches. These lane and half roads were made for riding!

Next week is Sea Otter! I'm road racing, single speed racing and running the mtbr.com booth.

francois


----------



## derek (Feb 14, 2005)

Every time I see one of these plots, I'm still waiting to see you get your velocity up to 150 mph.

Wished I could have joined the ride, just can't make it out on Sunday mornings. Headed up Montebello and down through the canyon on my mountain bike. Good ride too.

-Derek


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Yo...*

Hey Dude,

I'm good. I don't know if Gregg told you but I had to replace my cranks (the only Record component on my bike). Terry Shaw says the fork is OK but I'm not so sure. I need to save up some cash for one.

As I said before, I got away lucky, cuts and bruises and a wad of cash is way better than a broken hip or collar bone. I'm glad to hear Mike is doing better.

-G


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

PmbH said:


> Around mile 58 of the metric century, I got passed by a very sweet looking Colnago and the rider had on a full RBR kit, so I started chatting with him. I told him I hardly ever post, mostly lurk, so he probably wouldn't know me. But still, we had a good chat for a couple miles. Gregg, if you're reading, it was nice to meet you. Keep up all the good work at RBR and I'll be watching for you on the road.
> 
> -Pete


Hey PmbH! Good to meet you too! I guess I'm more recongizeable now, after that infamous "photoshop gregg" post!

Number9, good to see you again too.

Ended up with 72 miles myself, after turning around at each rest stop to go back and pick up my bro-in-law (beats getting cold and tight, while waiting for a slower rider.) 

That wait for Derek wouldn't have been half as bad, 'cept for the keys to the truck part. In fact, I'm having my wife remove the inside pocket from my 10 year old Pearl Izumi windshell (R.I.P.) and sew it into my new Canari windshell. All 'cuz I'm too cheap to pay $60 for a piece of neon colored nylon!

Saturday's weather was just about perfect, and ACTC always puts on the best organized ride, IMHO.

When's PrimaVera?

-g


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Gregg,

Primavera Century is usually held one week after the Tierra Bella Century. And this year is no different. April 17 is the date for Primavera. Too bad we are already committed to SOC.

No worries. I think we are getting enough mileage (and climbing) on the epic 50 mtb ride this Thursday.


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Ah right. For some reason I thought P.V. was later in the season.

Hey 9 and Derek, you guys seen this yet?

http://www.winnerphoto.com/tb/uvas/0930/093314_4075_tb.htm


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*how did you find the pic?*

There must have been hundreds of pics shot on Saturday. Amazing that you were able to find our picture. I think that is Chris right behind Ted.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey Gregg, thanks for finding the link! BTW, here's another link to photos taken by the actc.org folks themselves:

http://actc.smugmug.com/ACTC+Tierra+Bella

If you know what time you got to the firestation rest stop, you might find one of yourself or your brother-in-law. I didn't see Derek's pic in this set, but here's one of me cleaning the mud out of my cleats:

http://actc.smugmug.com/gallery/478324/3


----------

